
Ask HN: What's the acceptance rate after YC interview? - sagivo
We got an invite to an in-person interview with YC at mountain-view. do you know how many companies pass this stage usually?
======
rawfooddan
25-30%

~~~
sagivo
thanks, any source?

~~~
rawfooddan
Michael, the Ceo mentioned that in a youtube video i watched the other day.
Sorry I can't remember which one it was.

